# Shop built temporary cole jaws



## James (Feb 1, 2015)

As I have been turning more than just game calls, I have been thinking of getting a new chuck equipped with a set of cole jaws. I had seen a few posts on the web of shop built ones, and before I purchased a set I figured I might want to try some before I laid out the cash, just in case some cool wood came along first. Well I made a set this morning, they work great but have limitations, so a new chuck with cole jaws are in my future. Now for the big question, what set and chuck is the best?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

Careful if you do go with them. Tried them a few times... they're knuckle grabbers for sure. If you're wanting to grip the outside of a pot, #3 jaws might be a better alternative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Careful if you do go with them. Tried them a few times... they're knuckle grabbers for sure. If you're wanting to grip the outside of a pot, #3 jaws might be a better alternative.


I've been wanting a set to turn the bottom of bowls and platters, and you are right Jonathan, wish you had told me that before I tried a pot call on them, it worked real well till my fingers got all hung up in them sanding the bottom,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

Ha. Sometimes, learning the hard way is the best way. If I had told you that, you'd have likely done it anyways thinking I was an idiot... then never admitted to me that I was right. Or at least, that's what I did. Someone told me not to, but I couldn't see how I would be stupid enough to catch my fingers in between them. Yep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

those look good....

knuckle grabber you say? I have no idea what you are talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks like a nice set!

I'd be tempted to steer you toward a vacuum setup. By the time you lay out the cash for a new chuck and the cole jaws, you might as well take a look at a vacuum setup... I think the vac is more versatile for hollowforms, natural edge bowls, warped bowls, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd say those look real nice! The only reason I didn't sell my old chuck (the $90 PSI special) when I got a Oneway Talon with my recent lathe purchase was that the PSI chuck has cole jaws and the cole jaws for the Talon aren't in the budget right now.



James said:


> it worked real well till my fingers got all hung up in them sanding the bottom,



Never done that either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That looks like a nice set!
> 
> I'd be tempted to steer you toward a vacuum setup. By the time you lay out the cash for a new chuck and the cole jaws, you might as well take a look at a vacuum setup... I think the vac is more versatile for hollowforms, natural edge bowls, warped bowls, etc.


I may just look into vacuum setup David. I am wanting to do more bowls, especially live edge. Hollowforms  I think I have a lot of practice before I get to those.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd suggest vacuum as well, the biggest outlay would be the pump but deals can be had, or get a good pump and you can use it for stabilization too.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 1, 2015)

What did you use for your bumpers? I need to make myself one, if you had to make it again what would u do different, ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Feb 1, 2015)

Vacuum is the way to go in my opinion also. I have cole jaws and am not overly impressed. When I am turning bowls they don't hold that well on a lot of them and have had the bowls come off ,of course it is right when you think that your about done and now have damage to repair from them hitting your ways. They do get some use in the right applications but was disappointed in the versatility of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'd suggest vacuum as well, the biggest outlay would be the pump but deals can be had, or get a good pump and you can use it for stabilization too.....


Good point. And I already have a 2 stage vac pump that I stabilize with.


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

Another nice thing about putting together a vacuum setup, is ease of making your own vacuum chucks (mdf/pvc/closed cell foam) and getting a Beall tap for your spindle thread size. Once made, you'll be surprised how often you reach for the vac chuck as a jam chuck since it has a foam surface to protect the inside finish of a piece.


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

jmurray said:


> What did you use for your bumpers? I need to make myself one, if you had to make it again what would u do different, ?


I used some bumpers from the hardware store, trimmed them to the size I wanted, then drilled 1/2" dowel inserts for better support. I also used T-nuts in the holes to better attach them. If I had to make them again, I would take the time and mill/machine them from aluminum billet. However a store bought set would be a lot easier, less satisfaction though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 2, 2015)

You might want to check out a Longworth chuck. I believe Craft Supplies sells them. I don't have them but they look like they'd be easier to use than Cole Jaws, which can be a pain to adjust to the correct size to hold the piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> Vacuum is the way to go in my opinion also. I have cole jaws and am not overly impressed. When I am turning bowls they don't hold that well on a lot of them and have had the bowls come off ,of course it is right when you think that your about done and now have damage to repair from them hitting your ways. They do get some use in the right applications but was disappointed in the versatility of them.


Personally, Never had any pieces of wood, randomly take flight at a high rate of speed, careen off the ways, me or the wall, catch my knuckles in the chuck, .......


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> You might want to check out a Longworth chuck. I believe Craft Supplies sells them. I don't have them but they look like they'd be easier to use than Cole Jaws, which can be a pain to adjust to the correct size to hold the piece.


I have thought about them as well, and would have went with them but my router has been on extended loan to a family member. Maybe I'll get it back before long and try making a set.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a small set of cole jaws that came with a Nova chuck and have never had them out of the wrappings. I just use a friction chuck but if I made a chuck it would be a donut chuck. Some folks like the cole jaws but a number also say they collect dust in a drawer after a few uses.
I had thought about a vacuum chuck but will start a different thread for opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

